# 4th of July rib dinners



## cjohnson3006 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hope everyone has a safe and great holiday. Im busy  cooking today. Selling rib dinners and sides. 22 slabs baby backs, cheesy tater casserole, onion and bacon green beans and smoked Mac n cheese. Had 12 slabs sold last night.


----------



## dcecil (Jul 4, 2018)

Way to put that cooker to work, Do you have any pictures


----------



## cjohnson3006 (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm not the best at taking pics as I seem to wrap before I think about pics. Anyhow, the pics of the beans and tater casserole and 3 ribs were taken last night as had several requests for pickup in morning. Having newborn daughter on the 15th, no guarantees on waking up and having time early am as wife in hospital. Apparently at 43, childbirth kicks your ass and causes heart and lungs issues! Lol.  In all seriousness, I've been doing this a long time and consider myself a pro but I must admit I pick something up from this forum every week. Rarely do I copy a recipe or timeline from this site, but I use what I see and personalize it. I use 2 smokers on my trailer. From smoker direct heat and ribs take 2-2/12 hrs. Back smoker, reverse flow and runs less temps and ribs roughly 4 hrs. I'll agree more with smokin Al that meat temps have more bearing than time. However, the times you newbies see is a good guide. Just check and double check often. Everyone has there own technique, pit and preference. I thank each and everyone who has given me ideas and I hope someone can say the same for me. After all, we just want to help each other cook the best damned BBQ we can. Happy independence day everyone


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2018)

Sounds like you have it down to a science.
Hope you had a great 4th!
Al


----------

